# Make Yahoo Messenger to show the song playing in winamp as ur status!



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

*Make Your Yahoo Messenger to show the song you are playing in winamp as your status!*

*Let your IM friends know what you are listening to*. 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1360/1263659432_dd0d73444c_o.jpg

*To do this you need to follow these steps:*

*Before that... Close your winamp & yahoo messenger, before doing the below steps.*

1. Download and the file i have attached.
2. Extract the plugin in it using winzip or winrar.
3. Copy and Paste the plugin to *"Plugins"* folder in your Winamp Directory.


> x:\Program Files\Winamp\Plugins\


Here "x" reffers to the drive, where you have installed winamp.
4. Open "Winamp" and goto "Preference" (Ctrl+P).
5. Head to "General Purpose".
6. Make sure you have enabled the plugin. (It will be enabled, by default)
7. Open the Yahoo Messenger, Signin... And see how your status changes when you change the songs.

*Make your friends, know what you are listening to *

Thanks to my *college friend*, for sharing this amazing plugin with me.


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

amazin DUDE thats kool


----------



## casanova (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice plugin. Thanks for sharing

Nice plugin. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

^ you are welcome


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me. I used this plugin long ago


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats awsome dude thanx


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool plugin .. thanx


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

^ you are welcome guys


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 29, 2007)

amazing dude


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks.very good.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

^ welcome buddy


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 29, 2007)

hey alternatively u cud install Yahoo Music Engine , it has lot of cool features too, infct it is smthin like Songbird


----------



## almighty (Aug 29, 2007)

Install HyperIM
freeware and supports all media players 
even u can show ur tracks time remaing ur status (cam,gane,music........)


----------



## arnold6123 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the plugin dude...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 30, 2007)

^ welcome buddy


----------



## PraKs (Aug 30, 2007)

Kool Thanks

I had old plug in which supports old Yahoo..

Thanks for new one


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 30, 2007)

^ welcome buddy


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

Another gud one Gigacore...keep em' coming !


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 30, 2007)

^ thanks for up encouragement once again buddy.


----------



## slim007123 (Sep 26, 2008)

plugin error


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 26, 2008)

Guys, a word of warning, If you use winamp to play videos, careful with that! Someone I know  screenshotted the status of their friend, "Watching Naughty America - My Sister's Hot Friend"

...and the rest was history.

PS: True story, seriously.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

lol...some one has a bad taste in arts.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

Very Good Giga..


----------

